# Cubase SX 2.0 install error,?



## Lenny (Apr 7, 2007)

just found a copy of this, and after installs , I cant get the exe to open, error reads

:

Application 'Cubase SX 2.0' has caused the following error: 

No protection device connected.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 7, 2007)

Let me guess, "found" means it's a pirated copy? 
If it's pirated, I'm not suprised that it doesn't work. The protection device would be a usb dongle.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 7, 2007)

its a copy of a friends full version cd, worked fine like a year or 2 ago,


----------



## Donnie (Apr 7, 2007)

Hmmm... maybe try searching the forums on Cubase.net.


----------



## bulb (Apr 9, 2007)

sounds like you need to plug in the usb dongle


----------



## Chris (Apr 9, 2007)

Aye, Cubase came with a USB dongle (hardware) that's needed to validate the install.


----------



## Digital Black (Apr 9, 2007)

That's funny, I just found some mp3's just lying around on the PC. We should all check to see what we have lying around..


----------

